# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET > VS 2022 getting certain data from a string formatted with tabs

## eatraas

Hi,

i wonder how i can cut up strings , f.i. :

%R	270008	403	33473	1465	0	N	1	N	N	CP_Drtn	TT_Task	DT_FixedDrtn	TK_NotStart	57.E-5751B.135	""4 

I need to pick 270008 and 57.E-5751B.135 from this string.

The strings are all formatted in this way. But the length of the fields to get will not be the same length.

Is this possible?

Thanks in advance

Erwin

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> Hi,
> 
> i wonder how i can cut up strings , f.i. :
> 
> %R	270008	403	33473	1465	0	N	1	N	N	CP_Drtn	TT_Task	DT_FixedDrtn	TK_NotStart	57.E-5751B.135	""4 
> 
> I need to pick 270008 and 57.E-5751B.135 from this string.
> 
> The strings are all formatted in this way. But the length of the fields to get will not be the same length.
> ...


If the items are delimited by tab characters then you could use String.Split() to turn the string into an array of items.

----------

